# Excel 2000: Platzhalter umwandeln?!



## Javanse (18. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem mit Excel 2000:
In einer Spalte sind verschiedene Werte, die aus einem Sternchen und einer beliebigen (ganzen) Zahl bestehen. Mit einer "Zaehlenwenn"-Funktion sollen nun alle Zellen, in denen dieser Wert auftaucht, summiert werden. Das Problem ist nur, dass Excel ein * als Platzhalter sieht, und somit die Funktion nicht greift! Ersetze ich es durch einen Buchstaben oder ein anderes Zeichen, funktioniert es. 
Hat jemand einen Rat, wie es mit dem * funktioniert? Habe schon diverse Schreibweisen, Funktionen usw. probiert....

Schonmal Danke!
Viele Grüße 
Denise


----------



## Norbert Eder (18. Mai 2004)

Ich kann mich jetzt auch täuschen, hab sowas lange nicht mehr gemacht, aber probiers mal mit einer Tilde gefolgt von einem * also ~*


----------



## Javanse (19. Mai 2004)

Super, Danke, hat geklappt! Hatte wohl einen Denkfehler....


----------

